

John Mcafee Safe - codingninja
http://www.whoismcafee.com/i-am-safe/

======
rwmj
Safe? He's a murder suspect who's gone on the run. I'm wondering who is "safe"
here.

~~~
ry0ohki
According to the Belize authorities he's not a suspect

~~~
rwmj
He is a "person of interest". It's not clear how that's different from a
suspect, but the Belize authorities sure want to interview him.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-20315415>

~~~
lutusp
> He is a "person of interest". It's not clear how that's different from a
> suspect ...

A witness to a crime could be a person of interest. A victim of a crime could
be a person of interest. An investigator of a crime could be a person of
interest. If the police wanted to say he was a suspect, there's a readily
available word for that -- suspect.

~~~
antihero
But victim or perpetrator, if your number is up, we’ll find you.

------
aes256
Just when I thought things couldn't get more bizarre, Vice magazine get
involved...

------
fwr
I like that Vice is going to be covering this, they are the perfect outlet for
this story.

------
bishop_mandible
Glad to see him safe.

~~~
stephengillie
I agree, it's good to hear another human wasn't killed. Death is sad.

Though I'd rather not see his exploits on HN. I feel like I'm stuck reading
this man's life-as-opera. "He's a criminal" "He's a smuggler" "He's an
antivirus genius" "He's dead" "He's feeling better". What's next with this
romance? Will we start hearing "He paints" "He owns llamas"?

So much of this man's activities in life aren't relevant to my own. Drama
doesn't belong on HN's front page.

~~~
shdon
"Though I'd rather not see his exploits on HN." <\--- this

I have no idea whether he really is, but all I read about this situation makes
McAfee seem more and more like a crackpot. I can't say I've cared about his
company's products for a long time and the man doing a Richard Kimble while
nothing has been proven either way is just meh.

~~~
illuminate
Kimble is dislikeable, but not without some charms (mostly in how he charms
others), his rap-video obsessions are different from McAfee in that Kimble is
interested in how others perceive him versus McAfee who is living the starker
real-life version of the glamour.

~~~
URSpider94
Heh -- the parent was referring to Richard Kimble, protagonist of "The
Fugitive" (I'll wait while you Google it), not Kim Dotcom. While there are
some commonalities, R. Kimble was an upstanding medical doctor who, I'm pretty
sure, never rapped ...

~~~
illuminate
Hah! I'm so used to seeing Dotcom mentioned that I entirely forgot about The
Fugitive. My mistake.

